# زياده معدل استهلاك الوقود



## اقليدس العرب (6 يوليو 2012)

الحقيقه اخوتي لدي سياره دايو برنس اوتوماتيك موديل 1996 وامتلكتها قبل فتره لاتفاجأ بان معدل استهلاك الوقود فيها 1لتر/5كم مسير..........المحرك بسعه 1800 فهل هذا طبيعي ؟؟وما العوامل التي تزيد من هذا المعدل


----------



## altemssah (8 يوليو 2012)

هذا استهلاك عالي جدا يعني 20 لتر = 100 كم !!!
اكيد في مشكلة


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (31 يوليو 2012)

استهلاك عالي للوقود


----------



## ابو ربحي (31 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز هذا استهلاك عالي جدا جدا للوقود والسبب قد يعود لمجس الاكسجين o2 sensor حيث ان اغلب معدل استهلاك الوقود في الدايو بشكل عام هو عطل مجس الاكسجين ومكانه فوق مجمع العادم ,,,اذا كان المجس يعمل بصورة صحيحة افحص البخاخات فقد يكون احداهم او اكثر يوجد به تعليق في الملف الداخلي مما يتسبب بفتحه مدة زمنية طويلة, وايضا وهذا قليل الحدوث ولكن افحصه وهو مجس عمود الكامات cam shaft sensor فضعفه او عطه يسبب استهلاك وقود عالي ولكن في الدايو غاالبا لا يتلف او صعب تلفه ولكن افحصه ايضا.
اعطالك لن تخرج عما ذكرته لك ان شاءالله واخبرنا بالنتيجة وانني متواصل معك اخي لحين حل المشكلة.
دمت بود اخي وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## awad ahmed idriss (2 أغسطس 2012)

هذا معدل استهلاك عالى جدا وكما تفضل الاخ فان الاعطال قد تننج من هذه الاسباب ولكن اضيف اليك وعليك بفحص حساس سائل التبريد او لكى تتخلص من هذه المشكله عليك باجراء فحص شامل لجميع الحساسات لانها او بعضها يعمل مكمل للاخر واعطاك الله العافيه


----------



## النور القادم (2 أغسطس 2012)

عندي سيارة توسان محرك 2000 استهلاكها الان 12 كل 100 كيلو و كانت من شهر 9 فقط ..ممكن تكون نفس المشكلة؟


----------



## awad ahmed idriss (3 أغسطس 2012)

فى الغالب هذه هى المشاكل التى تودى الى زيادة صرف الوقود


----------

